# Local wildlife - reptiles



## denkih (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi! i would be cool if we could share pictures and films of wild reptiles that we have encountered!
Here is a Common Viper (venomous) that i filmed on the road in Tiveden in Sweden. 

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fIYa8q6-xk
```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fIYa8q6-xk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Apart from the occasional breath, the ants and the grass moving, that looks like a photograph. :2thumb:


----------

